
Think Julia: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist - byt143
https://benlauwens.github.io/ThinkJulia.jl/latest/book.html#_colophon
======
IronWolve
Ubuntu 18.10 version doesnt work with proxy. Couldnt import any of the julia
packages, and my git and ENV has my proxy settings that work.

